# Sensor inercial..



## alexiel (Feb 20, 2010)

Hola a todos los del foro.
Estoy armando un robot y necesito colocar el sensor inercial en él para averiguar el angulo de giro. Mi pregunta es: ¿Puedo poner el sensor inercial en cualquier parte del robot o necesariamente tiene que ir en el centro de él?, mi pregunta la hago porque estoy haciendo la PCB del robot y es un complique colocar el sensor inercial propiamente en el centro. Si lo pondría en otro lugar del centro el sensor no me daría el giro real que ha dado el robot? De antemano gracias por la colaboración brindada.


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 25, 2010)

Podrias usar un sensor magnetico, que te referencia con el campo magnetico terrestre. Asi ya no tendras problemas. Salu2.


----------

